# Overriding a power button or stoping a computer from shutting down



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I work in a school so Health and Safety is the number 1 priority when it comes to computers.

We currently have two machines that are in an IT classroom that are missing power buttons from them, this exposes the hole with the non-fancy power button sat inside it, we have been told the hole cant be left open due to health and safety so we araldited a piece of acrylic behind the hole.

However this solves health and safety but turning the computer on becomes a problem, only we (IT Support) can open the cases to turn the machine on if it gets shut down. Is there a way that I can override the power button (therefore making the computer stay ON), or can I make shutdown impossible unless you are an administrator?


Kind Regards

Phil


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, Radio Shack might have some real small momentary contact buttons you could mount elsewhere. If you open the case and follow the leads to the motherboard you will see that they go to two pins. Typically when I am troubleshooting a machine that won'y power on I first verify that I am getting power then I will pull these two leads and short the pins with a screwdriver.
Here's a pretty neat switch.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...rodsPerPage=60&retainProdsInSession=1&y=7&x=7


----------



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for your help bonyolddoc, I was actualy going to try your idea out as it seemed the cheapest way of fixing it, however after speaking with my manager he has said just buy a new case, managed to pick four up for 19.99 each with 400W PSU's in them.

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=237926&CatId=9


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

now my question would be, from what are you transplanting from? HP, Dell, emachine, etc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IF it has a reset button on the front also, switch the wires on the motherboard to make it the power button.

Or add any momentary contact switch mounted in the case.


----------



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

I am transferring from an NEC machine.


----------

